

WebGL 3D Model Viewer from contributors of Blender - jianshen
http://p3d.in/

======
jianshen
Here's an example: <http://p3d.in/SMhLq>

Scroll wheel to zoom in, drag to rotate.

------
beobab
Very nice. Now all I need is an invite. :)

